# My Pics



## jamaster3 (Jul 29, 2005)

Here are some of my many pictures I have taken. I shoot a canon 20d and have a tamron 28-75f/2.8 lense. What do you think?


----------



## forgottenskies (Jul 29, 2005)

WOW!!! I love the one with the stars and the tree sillute! The one with the underside of the dock is awesome too! Great captures!!!


----------



## Royster (Jul 29, 2005)

Those are great pictures, i like the one with the view underneath the dock and the pink gumamela flower. Good job!


----------



## OBrien (Jul 29, 2005)

Excellent work, some beautiful pictures in here. Keep them coming.....


----------



## M @ k o (Jul 29, 2005)

Outstanding photos. Really nice. Welcome to TPF. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow...you have some brilliant photos.  Very cool.  Welcome to the forum.!!


----------



## deveel (Jul 29, 2005)

Very nice ... I like #9 best! Welcome to the forum, hope to see more of your great work here!


----------



## snownow (Jul 29, 2005)

Great shots, welcome and I cant wait to see more


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 29, 2005)

WOW, awesome pictures, welcome to the photo forum, post more!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 29, 2005)

Outstanding job!!! Welcome to the forum  That's one heck of a first post!!! Love each of these!!!


----------



## Reaper (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome to TPF. Excellent post. As everyone else said I can't wait to see more!


----------



## kilifila66 (Jul 29, 2005)

Im absoultely astounded by the composition and detail in your photos. I really like what you captured here.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 29, 2005)

You have some great stuff, welcome aboard.


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 29, 2005)

Wonderful!  Wonderful!  I love the dock one too. Welcome to TPF


----------



## jamaster3 (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks everyone!

I don't think I am doing to bad for only being 17, what about you?


----------



## Reaper (Jul 30, 2005)

Only 17! Holy crow!! (Tee hee.... sorry I had to)
If you're this good at 17 I can't even imagine what you'll be like at 30... or 40... or 50, ok you get the point.
My advice to you is to keep on snapping. You are definitely extremely talented.


----------



## Giraf (Jul 30, 2005)

WoW!!!

Amazing!!


----------



## jamaster3 (Jul 30, 2005)

hehe thanks


----------



## john3eblover (Jul 31, 2005)

holy crap. your pictures are amazing. wow.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 1, 2005)

awesome!  thanks for sharing, and welcome!


----------



## bumsrmyfriends (Aug 1, 2005)

I LOVE the bubbles and fireworks, but all of them are great shots!!!


----------



## jamaster3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I figured it was time for me to put some of my recent pictures up, so here they are!


----------



## seora (Aug 5, 2005)

beautiful photos


----------



## doenoe (Aug 5, 2005)

wow, those look great. All of 'em


----------



## Reaper (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow, more nice shots. Is this in Japan?


----------

